# Heavy snow forecast?



## billski (Jan 28, 2010)

I've always been a bit mystified about a forecast that calls for "Heavy Snow" for the daytime hours but then lists the accumulation for the period at one inch.   Now, one or two inches per hour is heavy in my book.  But to say, "it could be heavy at times" suggests it's all going to come down at once.  Or is it just going to burst, every hour for a few minutes.   I'm glad I don't take forecasts too seriously! :???:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2010)

I think they do that even if it's just going to dump for 1/2 hour. That can cause a lot of havoc on the highways if a white-out blows in unexpectedly.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2010)

i think they sit around a table at noaa every morning scheming of different ways to tweak billski....


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> i think they sit around a table at noaa every morning scheming of different ways to tweak billski....


 true dat :razz:
it only matters 'cause I'm driving in the forecast areas this afternoon.  not a bad problem to have.  Over-thinkin' things again...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2010)

billski said:


> true dat :razz:
> it only matters 'cause I'm driving in the forecast areas this afternoon.  not a bad problem to have.  Over-thinkin' things again...




driving north?  actually, later this afternoon, i think the driving is gonna suck all over new england.  they're calling for heavy squalls even down here.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds like _Weather Channel_ stuff.  The "Increasing chance of accumulation of up to 2""...always kills me to hear those southerners talk about snow..LOL.
If you're heading to northern Maine billski...is always good xc conditions...and they should be getting over 8" by tonight.  That is if you're into the 200mi+ commute...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2010)

Good timing Bill! I just checked the weather for Dummerston....

_This Afternoon: Occasional snow showers. *The snow could be heavy at times.* High near 30. Southwest wind around 16 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Total daytime snow accumulation of *1 to 3* inches possible. _

Made me say: "Wut?"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 28, 2010)

We are in the middle of a BLIZZARD  RIGHT now  -- whiteout and winds the Arctic Express just arrived


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Good timing Bill! I just checked the weather for Dummerston....
> 
> _This Afternoon: Occasional snow showers. *The snow could be heavy at times.* High near 30. Southwest wind around 16 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Total daytime snow accumulation of *1 to 3* inches possible. _
> 
> Made me say: "Wut?"


 
Like 2knees said, they just do that to jerk me around.:-?  I see "heavy snow" and I think "powder day."   Guess I need a nws to english dictionary :lol:


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 28, 2010)

billski said:


> Guess I need a nws to english dictionary :lol:




There's no such thing.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Bill,

It's just one of those scenarios of getting a potent cold front (with that arctic surge behind it that you've been hearing about) producing squalls or brief heavy snow showers.  They can dump at a rate of an inch or two an hour but they just don't last that long.  I know it seems counterintuitive to have heavy snow and low forecasted amounts but considering the NWS's limited wording, it does leave many people wondering what it all means.  They could've mentioned squalls to cover it but then, that's not the most commonly used words either.   I'm kicking myself because I put in the mention of squalls back on Monday or Tuesday but didn't realize I accidentally deleted it!  Oh well. 

Cheers!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2010)

Love days with snow in the forecast.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 28, 2010)

Gore got 4 inches and most of it fell in about 45 mins.

I think those NWS forecasts (which I love) are computer generated. If snowfall rate is above a certain threshold .... heavy snow.

Whether was beautiful, wish I was there.

Pic on Gore website taken during miniblizzard:

http://www.goremountain.com/multimedia/photos.cfm


----------

